# Cher!



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

OMG! She is gorgeous!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

She is beautiful! I love her coat and the coloring is brilliant!
What is she mixed with? Just curious.


----------



## cupcake91 (Dec 16, 2008)

she is so beautiful...love color


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Thanks y'all! 

Well the man I got her from said she was Toy Poodle and Shih Tzu, I can believe the Toy Poodle part but no way on the Tzu, I'm thinking more like the one parent was a Yorkie mix.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Thanks y'all!
> 
> Well the man I got her from said she was Toy Poodle and Shih Tzu, I can believe the Toy Poodle part but no way on the Tzu, I'm thinking more like the one parent was a Yorkie mix.



I agree, I don't see no Shih in her what so ever! Either way though
she is just as cute as she can be, PP!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Whatever she is mixed with, was a good mix, she is just adorable. Love her color and her coat. Very unique looking.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Funny, when you were talking about how her hair is I was thinking maybe she's mixed with a shih tzu. But then the pictures.... I dunno, she hardly even looks like a mix. I could buy the poodle X yorkie therory I guess. She's soooo perdy either way though. I jsut love her color. What a sweetie.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

AWWW! She is CUTE! I so love the phantoms! Mixed or not she is adorable!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Thank y'all!

I am not totally sure what she is mixed with, if it is Shih Tzu I got really lucky. I would love to find the people who took the other two puppies and see how they turned out. I have seen other Shih Tzu/Poodle mixes and none of them looked like a Poodle, they were all...nasty :lol:

I love my Cher Bear, her name is Cher because I love The Cher. He music, her movies, her fashion everything! So it was only fitting to have a diva Poodle named Cher 

A lot of people say "really?" when I say she is a mix, she is just a gorgeous pet. Like I said I got lucky!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

So Cute!!! I've seen so called purebreds that look less like poodles.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

So adorable. Did you just get her? I really love her little face.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw, Cher is cute. 

I think maybe Lhaso mix would sound more like it. She definately took after the Toy Poodle and has a pretty coat.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I got her when she was 4 months old and she will be 2 yrs on the 13th of January. 

This is the day after I got her and saved her down


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

OMG!!! Adorable! She looks like one of those big head dog pictures. LOL!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Love the phantom colouring  She is too gorgeous, looks like she has a fluffy puppy coat at all ages. Professionals would probably be beside themselves as it looks difficult to scissors but so soft and fluffy, good for cuddling :smile:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Thank y'all!
> 
> I am not totally sure what she is mixed with, if it is Shih Tzu I got really lucky. I would love to find the people who took the other two puppies and see how they turned out. I have seen other Shih Tzu/Poodle mixes and none of them looked like a Poodle, they were all...nasty :lol:
> 
> ...


She is gorgeous! looks like a poo to me!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Pamela said:


> She is gorgeous! looks like a poo to me!


I agree, I thought she was a full blooded poo when I saw the first 
picture of her looking straight into the camera with her toy! She is 
just adorable, and she looks so soft and fluffy all brushed out!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Thanks y'all!

He coat is so wash and ware I don't think she has ever had a mat *knock on wood*

I love my little girl


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Thanks y'all!
> 
> He coat is so wash and ware I don't think she has ever had a mat *knock on wood*
> 
> I love my little girl


Lucky. I love coats like that.. Right now Jazz is pretty much wash and wear but she doesn't look like she's nearly as soft as Cher. Jazz has more of a course springy texture to her coat rather than a silky one. 
I love the face she has in that photo of when you first got her. That is sooo cute!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!!! That picture of Cher shaved down makes me giggle! What a cutie! If I were you I would have that blown up and put in a frame...it's absolutely adorable!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Awww...I love the shaved down pic, too. Did she seem to sulk when you shaved her down? I know some dogs really mourn their coat if it has to be shaved off...even if the shaving is needed. At least you were able to leave her face hair...I'm sure that kept he happy until it started growing back in!

She is just too cute...and I agree she must have gotten more poodle than ? genes because until that shaved down picture it was hard to tell!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Thanks y'all!

She was very timid when I got her, and her coat was gross so I just did a quick shave and she was fine with it. She loves to have a bath, she will sit and let me do what I need to do and then she is all crazy once we get back inside!

I kept her has a "Lowchen" for the first 6 months I had her


----------



## Sir Prince (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a Shih-Poo that is part phantom too and has that same fur, I like it. Mine is very tiny though.


----------

